# Retro PC gesucht -  Wer kennt das Modell aus den 80ern?



## Heckscher (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute.

Ich suche seit Jahren nach meinem ersten Rechner. Ich hatte ihn 1991 (da war ich 7) von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen.
Dieser hatte ihn von der Telekom bekommen, da dort neue Hardware eingeführt wurde.
Es war ein PC mit integriertem Monitor (OHNE Zusatzmodul unter dem Monitor). Das 5,25" Laufwerk befand sich rechts neben dem Bildschirm in senkrechter Position und darunter war ein oranger Ein/Aus-Schalter.
Das Teil hatte eine Festplatte mit installiertem MS-DOS, einen 4 Farben-Monitor und folgende Spiele liefen drauf:


Prince of Persia (1989)
Digger
Bücherwurm
Irgend ein Golf-Spiel

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung welche Marke/Modell das sein könnte?
Ich hätte ja auf einen IBM-PC oder einen Amstrad getippt, aber keines der Modelle ähnelt diesem All in One PC mit orangem Schalter... Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee? 

Grüße,
Hecki


----------



## Tolpa (11. Dezember 2013)

http://pc-museum.com/gallery/rcm-047-big.jpg 

der is es nicht zufällig  ? 

zur not schau mal auf der seite, da sind noch mehr abgebildet  

http://pc-museum.com


----------



## Heckscher (11. Dezember 2013)

Leider nein.
Der PCW8512 von Amstrad kommt vom Designer her dem Gesuchten am nächsten. Aber statt zweier Laufwerke rechts war es nur eins (5,25") und der signifikante orange Ein/Aus-Schalter fehlt.
Die orangen Schalter waren wohl bei IBM eine Zeit modern, aber die hatten kaum All in One Geräte.... es ist zum Haare-raufen 

Achja der Monitor hatte schon gefühlte 13-15", oder er erscheint mir im nachhinein nur größer als er in wahrheit war.


----------



## Efti (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 

Ohh ist das lange her.

Vier Farben? Also CGA

Könnte unter Umständen auch ein Schneider Euro PC sein?
Commodore baute auch PCs.

Es müssen ja nicht alle Modelle ins Web gestellt worden sein.
Schätze, das dieser Rechner vor 1990 (Ende 80er Jahre gebaut worden ist. )

Wenn es ein Sondermodell war dann haben wir Pech gehabt.

Also 286 er und älter. Evtl auch ein XT Modell (8088, 8086) ?

Also wenn  Du etwas mehr Infos hättest.. 

Wirf mal einen Blick (oder zwei  ) auf diese Homepage:

Old Computers - rare, vintage, and obsolete computers


----------

